# McDonald's walks



## Flabarac Brupip

theablekingathelstan said:


> Eh? It's you who is annoyed here. when posting about cake or some other mundane/retarded shit. Your baseless gatekeeping of "acceptable content" is amusing.


I'm not gonna continue this discussion about who's more "upset". We could just run in circles about this forever. You'll probably wanna say something now like "Yeah, because you know I'm right." Idc. I'm done.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Ock said:


> I'm not gonna continue this discussion about who's more "upset". We could just run in circles about this forever. You'll probably wanna say something now like "Yeah, because you know I'm right." Idc. I'm done.


Look, dude. I know you're some grumpy middle-aged mid-westerner, but if you're as smart as you suggest then it's YOU who initially called ME out on posting this. This is the same individual who posts aobut his cake and pie and then hates irreverance from others. It's you who likes to gatekeep, and then for some 50-something year old dude likes to say who can be human or not here. So who is right or wrong, me or you? I'm laughing at you, since you clearly have no family nor friends/life to care about who holds more of a "right" to be human on a Web forum. I was only responding to you out of my own kicks, other than thinking "who the fuck is this guy to tell me how to relate?!?!"


----------



## theablekingathelstan

eeo said:


> Incidentally, was the woman white, pretty and outgoing?
> 
> How long did you wait for an apology before you shoved her?
> Did you say something to try to resolve the situation before you shoved her?
> Did you know her beforehand or did you have any negative experiences in that branch before this incident that clouded your judgement and made you more physically violent than usual?
> 
> It's not customary to shove people either. Usually people talk before resolving things or getting physical. You've made it seem like she walked into you, knocked down your food, you shoved her down without anybody saying a word, and then walked away. This was a very disproportionate response.


Well, it's a fact in our society that people who are white, pretty, and outgoing get favoured. This is how it is. I don't agree and I'm under no obligation to agree. 

There was no apology forthcoming. And what was there to resolve? I don't believe in attacking the innocent. And no, I didn't know her beforehand. 
And who says it was disproportionate?


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Whatexists said:


> Do you believe it is possible for people to bump into eachother by accident (and thereby spill food that one person was carrying) without any mal-intent at all?


People don't walk into others. I dont see why you're justifying bad conduct, unless you do this and think you're somehow above the rules/laws. Well, not everybody fears you, or whatever you demand of others.


----------



## eeo

theablekingathelstan said:


> Well, it's a fact in our society that people who are white, pretty, and outgoing get favoured. This is how it is. I don't agree and I'm under no obligation to agree.
> 
> There was no apology forthcoming. And what was there to resolve? I don't believe in attacking the innocent. And no, I didn't know her beforehand.
> And who says it was disproportionate?


It may be so, but if people are prejudiced against white, pretty and outgoing women because they're favored, it may affect their behavior towards them negatively as well. I'm just wondering if that might have been the reason why she was judged and dismissed so quickly. It's difficult to understand the reasons behind the behaviour in this situation. Is there more to it than thinking everybody has an agenda against everybody else?

What was there to resolve...usually when people bump into somebody the polite thing to do is apologize. She might have offered to get another meal. If she wasn't given time to do that before being shoved, then there is absolutely no way of knowing if it was intentional or accidental. Thinking she did it because she despises people is not actual proof of her intention. Maybe she thought she was bumped into accidentally?

She had no reason to intentionally bump into anybody. Unless she did it because she's prejudiced against people because of what...appearance, accent, something along the lines of that? That can't be ruled out, but she would lose her job very quickly if she did that with every stranger she dislikes. So, it is safe to assume her actions were accidental. And, in return, she was the innocent being attacked because the situation was misread and made worse than it needed to be. That was a disproportionate response to the situation.

Anyway, time to move on.


----------



## Whatexists

theablekingathelstan said:


> People don't walk into others. I dont see why you're justifying bad conduct, unless you do this and think you're somehow above the rules/laws. Well, not everybody fears you, or whatever you demand of others.


Ah. See. This is a simple misbelief on your part. People absolutely walk into others by accident all the time. ALL the time. Maybe they weren't looking where they were going. Maybe they didn't see them. Maybe they just misjudged the distances. Maybe they just had a moment of pour body-eye coordination. My older brother used to walk into doorframes all the time. My roommate can't walk through the house without accidentally bumping furniture with his hips. In the past week I've stepped to the side to avoid hitting someone while they also stepped to the same side to avoid hitting me, resulting in a collision, at least three times I can actively remember (which is admittedly very high rate of it). People just walk into each other sometimes and it's usually an accident.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Whatexists said:


> Ah. See. This is a simple misbelief on your part. People absolutely walk into others by accident all the time. ALL the time. Maybe they weren't looking where they were going. Maybe they didn't see them. Maybe they just misjudged the distances. Maybe they just had a moment of pour body-eye coordination. My older brother used to walk into doorframes all the time. My roommate can't walk through the house without accidentally bumping furniture with his hips. In the past week I've stepped to the side to avoid hitting someone while they also stepped to the same side to avoid hitting me, resulting in a collision, at least three times I can actively remember (which is admittedly very high rate of it). People just walk into each other sometimes and it's usually an accident.


I never do. And I mean it.


eeo said:


> It may be so, but if people are prejudiced against white, pretty and outgoing women because they're favored, it may affect their behavior towards them negatively as well. I'm just wondering if that might have been the reason why she was judged and dismissed so quickly. It's difficult to understand the reasons behind the behaviour in this situation. Is there more to it than thinking everybody has an agenda against everybody else?
> 
> What was there to resolve...usually when people bump into somebody the polite thing to do is apologize. She might have offered to get another meal. If she wasn't given time to do that before being shoved, then there is absolutely no way of knowing if it was intentional or accidental. Thinking she did it because she despises people is not actual proof of her intention. Maybe she thought she was bumped into accidentally?
> 
> She had no reason to intentionally bump into anybody. Unless she did it because she's prejudiced against people because of what...appearance, accent, something along the lines of that? That can't be ruled out, but she would lose her job very quickly if she did that with every stranger she dislikes. So, it is safe to assume her actions were accidental. And, in return, she was the innocent being attacked because the situation was misread and made worse than it needed to be. That was a disproportionate response to the situation.
> 
> Anyway, time to move on.


Have you ever worked in a setting before? one with rules and procedures? did those procedures involve how to engage with customers?
We can all dislike whomever we choose. It's a free world. But then that's just our own perception of things unfolding. If I don't like a person, so what? that's just my own opinion on the matter or person. It's not an absolute judgment. We sometimes have to suspend dislike if we're in a given setting. Whom I may dislike others, in turn, others may approve of, again, big fucking deal. That's narcissistic and infantile thinking. Either the woman was childish in her attitudes, or poorly managed, or didn't get it. By your logic, a racist has the right to be openly racist, since they're just voicing an inner dislike. Or a sexist. Or a homophobe. Where is the line drawn?
And I stand by my point that she cannot ever say she was innocent. Just as I couldn't read her mind, she couldn't have read mine. As a paying customer of her retarded chain, I had to right to buy and consume in peace. Her work colleagues only supported her since they were dumb, or where her friends and not looking at it rationally.
So yeah, that's that. 
I haven't gone in that branch since, and as I said in the first message, it's funny to look back on.
I'm sure she was telling her friends and family about this and how she was wronged.


----------



## Whatexists

theablekingathelstan said:


> I never do. And I mean it.


We'll that's really great. It's good to pay attention like that. But people don't always notice this sort of thing, and even if they're trying to pay attention they often make mistakes. It's worth it to give them the benefit of the doubt. You might be surprised the benefits.


----------



## Whatexists

theablekingathelstan said:


> I never do. And I mean it.


We'll that's really great. It's good to pay attention like that. But people don't always notice this sort of thing, and even if they're trying to pay attention they often make mistakes. It's worth it to give them the benefit of the doubt. You might be surprised the benefits.


----------



## Perlanthesis

Whatexists said:


> Ah. See. This is a simple misbelief on your part. People absolutely walk into others by accident all the time. ALL the time. Maybe they weren't looking where they were going. Maybe they didn't see them. Maybe they just misjudged the distances. Maybe they just had a moment of pour body-eye coordination. My older brother used to walk into doorframes all the time. My roommate can't walk through the house without accidentally bumping furniture with his hips. In the past week I've stepped to the side to avoid hitting someone while they also stepped to the same side to avoid hitting me, resulting in a collision, at least three times I can actively remember (which is admittedly very high rate of it). People just walk into each other sometimes and it's usually an accident.


I can testify to this. I don't know how many times I smashed (on accident) my head into doorframes all the time. It was a mix of bad hand eye coordination and I was simply not looking where I was going when my mind is focused elsewhere. The worst for me happened back in high school when I (sleep deprived from procrastinating on a project) walked with a "very" loud bang into the glass wall of the library which I though was a entryway. People within a ten meter radius was staring at me. The echo of the impact was that loud. Sadly there was no hole to hide into to hide my shame or pain.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

"no family nor friends" hmm.....Okay. Rightyo!


----------



## JBMan

I'm amazed that it's completely impossible for a woman to walk into someone by accident, but you yourself have no agency because you were... I dunno, did you have your eyes closed and just let her walk directly into you? 

If you have never walked into anyone ever, like yo claim, surely you have the potential to step slightly to the side if oy usee someone incoming? Or is spatial awareness a very specific thing? 

I dunno seems like a huge overreaction to me when, if the employee hadn't apologised you could have complained but you switched straight to violence, and that says more about your style of "diplomacy" more than the workers perceived "incompetence".


----------



## theablekingathelstan

JBMan said:


> I'm amazed that it's completely impossible for a woman to walk into someone by accident, but you yourself have no agency because you were... I dunno, did you have your eyes closed and just let her walk directly into you?
> 
> If you have never walked into anyone ever, like yo claim, surely you have the potential to step slightly to the side if oy usee someone incoming? Or is spatial awareness a very specific thing?
> 
> I dunno seems like a huge overreaction to me when, if the employee hadn't apologised you could have complained but you switched straight to violence, and that says more about your style of "diplomacy" more than the workers perceived "incompetence".


People should be aware of their surroundings, unless they have a spatial disorder.


----------



## Perlanthesis

theablekingathelstan said:


> People should be aware of their surroundings, unless they have a spatial disorder.


I take offense to that.

If everybody paid attention to the world twenty four seven we would have information overload constantly and our brains would shut down. Its good to be lost in your head and reflect over your actions once in a while or you’ll never truly understand yourself and the other people around you. I need to work on being aware of my surrounding but me contemplating my interactions with other have actually improved my relationship with others since I take the time to think about them, their needs, and how that correlates to my needs.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Perlanthesis said:


> I take offense to that.
> 
> If everybody paid attention to the world twenty four seven we would have information overload constantly and our brains would shut down. Its good to be lost in your head and reflect over your actions once in a while or you’ll never truly understand yourself and the other people around you. I need to work on being aware of my surrounding but me contemplating my interactions with other have actually improved my relationship with others since I take the time to think about them, their needs, and how that correlates to my needs.


Well, I can do it. And I'm not being facetious nor am I lying. I seldom ever bump into anybody.


----------



## Perlanthesis

theablekingathelstan said:


> Well, I can do it. And I'm not being facetious nor am I lying. I seldom ever bump into anybody.


Well, good for you. 👍
I never accused you of lying.
That is a skill I probably don’t think I could perfect for another 20+ years.


----------



## JBMan

theablekingathelstan said:


> People should be aware of their surroundings, unless they have a spatial disorder.


So then you used your spatial awareness to dodge my point? If you're so amazingly spatially aware, how was she even able to walk into you in the first place? How did you not Ultra Instinct out of the way immediately?

Either:

A. You arent as spatially aware as you think, which would mean that she was able to bump into you, which would mean humans are capable of mistakes.
B. You are amazingly spatially aware and nobody can ever approach you without you knowing, and thus it's your fault because you should have moved, she may have had a spatial disorder.
C. The woman maliciously targeted you but was not malicious enough to actually strike you and only commits the crime of lightly bumping into people in her place of work, like a true agent of chaos. This also raises the question of why she might be targeting you, which should be a huge concern no?

Pick one because, on the one hand, it was an innocent mistake you assaulted someone over, on the other hand, it was your fault as a more capable human than her, or the third option, you made an enemy of a psychopath and, good luck i guess?

Also as an extra point, you are not the standard people need to live upto, everyone is different.The Rock can probably lift a car with his bare hands, that doesnt mean everyone else can. Try having a little perspective outside of yourself, it will genuinely help.


----------



## secondpassing

Sometimes a person is not in a mood to be convinced. If this topic is truly urgent to tackle, perhaps we can revisit tomorrow? Next week? Next year? A person's circumstances has a large impact on whether or not someone can take advice or not, and perhaps in a couple of months @theablekingathelstan would be open to other ideas of what to do.


----------



## 17041704

I'm not even sure why everyone is getting so excited there is nothing in the OP that seems to indicate he is asking for advice to begin with except this was posted in the advice forum, mistakenly perhaps.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

JBMan said:


> So then you used your spatial awareness to dodge my point? If you're so amazingly spatially aware, how was she even able to walk into you in the first place? How did you not Ultra Instinct out of the way immediately?
> 
> Either:
> 
> A. You arent as spatially aware as you think, which would mean that she was able to bump into you, which would mean humans are capable of mistakes.
> B. You are amazingly spatially aware and nobody can ever approach you without you knowing, and thus it's your fault because you should have moved, she may have had a spatial disorder.
> C. The woman maliciously targeted you but was not malicious enough to actually strike you and only commits the crime of lightly bumping into people in her place of work, like a true agent of chaos. This also raises the question of why she might be targeting you, which should be a huge concern no?
> 
> Pick one because, on the one hand, it was an innocent mistake you assaulted someone over, on the other hand, it was your fault as a more capable human than her, or the third option, you made an enemy of a psychopath and, good luck i guess?
> 
> Also as an extra point, you are not the standard people need to live upto, everyone is different.The Rock can probably lift a car with his bare hands, that doesnt mean everyone else can. Try having a little perspective outside of yourself, it will genuinely help.





JBMan said:


> So then you used your spatial awareness to dodge my point? If you're so amazingly spatially aware, how was she even able to walk into you in the first place? How did you not Ultra Instinct out of the way immediately?
> 
> Either:
> 
> A. You arent as spatially aware as you think, which would mean that she was able to bump into you, which would mean humans are capable of mistakes.
> B. You are amazingly spatially aware and nobody can ever approach you without you knowing, and thus it's your fault because you should have moved, she may have had a spatial disorder.
> C. The woman maliciously targeted you but was not malicious enough to actually strike you and only commits the crime of lightly bumping into people in her place of work, like a true agent of chaos. This also raises the question of why she might be targeting you, which should be a huge concern no?
> 
> Pick one because, on the one hand, it was an innocent mistake you assaulted someone over, on the other hand, it was your fault as a more capable human than her, or the third option, you made an enemy of a psychopath and, good luck i guess?
> 
> Also as an extra point, you are not the standard people need to live upto, everyone is different.The Rock can probably lift a car with his bare hands, that doesnt mean everyone else can. Try having a little perspective outside of yourself, it will genuinely help.


Why must a person automatically move out of the way of another? Nobody is that important. Seems you live in some gruff Mid-Western area. Nobody has more right to space than another. I'm not saying I grew up in some high-class surroundings, but then I was always taught that nobody owned space more than others.
And yes, I am spatially aware. Aware enough to note that as I am carrying food, I'm less maneuverable and to some extent vulnerable. So that's not assuming I'm more capable, it's more about a reasonable understanding of how people work physically. I was also carrying food in a clear aisle until she came from nowhere unanticipated. And how society operates is that we make averages. Not everybody will meet that average. Not everybody has perfect vision, but then we set a threshold of good vision for people to drive legally. It's the most efficient manner in which to handle it. So either I'm as "arrogant" as you claim, or it's not true that people carrying stuff are more vulnerable. I pity if your spouse or friends move boxes around for whatever purpose and you don't move around them.
Also, any doctor can tell you there is a norm of spatial awareness. Hence why we can isolate conditions. You may disagree with that but it's a reality. Your opinions of what should be normal or not are just in your own brain.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

secondpassing said:


> Sometimes a person is not in a mood to be convinced. If this topic is truly urgent to tackle, perhaps we can revisit tomorrow? Next week? Next year? A person's circumstances has a large impact on whether or not someone can take advice or not, and perhaps in a couple of months @theablekingathelstan would be open to other ideas of what to do.


What do I need convincing of?


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Perlanthesis said:


> Well, good for you. 👍
> I never accused you of lying.
> That is a skill I probably don’t think I could perfect for another 20+ years.


I contain my own thoughts and thus don't walk into anybody, ever.


----------



## Whatexists

Yeah, I don't think he's ever going to be convinced of anything, and I also don't think that arguing with him is going to do anyone any good.


----------



## JBMan

theablekingathelstan said:


> Why must a person automatically move out of the way of another? Nobody is that important. Seems you live in some gruff Mid-Western area. Nobody has more right to space than another.


You realise your first sentence means the employee had no reason to move out of your way right? You're not _that _important.

Also I live in the UK too so your stereotypical assumptions fail here. You make a lot of judgements for someone who complains people assume things about you.



theablekingathelstan said:


> And yes, I am spatially aware. Aware enough to note that as I am carrying food, I'm less maneuverable and to some extent vulnerable. So that's not assuming I'm more capable, it's more about a reasonable understanding of how people work physically. I was also carrying food in a clear aisle until she came from nowhere unanticipated. And how society operates is that we make averages. Not everybody will meet that average. Not everybody has perfect vision, but then we set a threshold of good vision for people to drive legally. It's the most efficient manner in which to handle it. So either I'm as "arrogant" as you claim, or it's not true that people carrying stuff are more vulnerable. I pity if your spouse or friends move boxes around for whatever purpose and you don't move around them.


I love that your argument is that we should judge society by averages, but also that you yourself shouldnt have those averages applied to you. You hold no responsibility here, you are the victim of a vicious slight against you as a person, nobody is capable of mistakes, *nobody*.

Except you though because you were carrying food. You *know* that you had no ill intent. you also *know *everyone elses intent.

People can be arrogant and vulnerable. You being in a place of vulnerability doesn't make your assumptions or actions any less arrogant. And i pity you if your spouse or friend makes an innocent mistake and you stab them because that's how you handle problems.



theablekingathelstan said:


> Also, any doctor can tell you there is a norm of spatial awareness. Hence why we can isolate conditions. You may disagree with that but it's a reality. Your opinions of what should be normal or not are just in your own brain.


Arent you specifically against healthcare professionals and their judgements? _Especially_ those who deal with how we think? Hmmmm?

The doctor can also tell you that there's a million variations on a cold and that their job is not covered by blanket statements but by individual patient needs. You know, because people are different. Either way both of these quotes dont have anything to back them up.* Find me an exact study showing humans have 100% spatial awareness at all times and i'll entertain the idea*, but just because you, the man people bump into, has never been bumped into, say so? No thank.

_Anyways_ i read an interesting quote on here i agreed with but then:



theablekingathelstan said:


> Grown adults should know how to communicate. It makes me laugh when grown adults don't know tone, or how to discern the rationale behind discourse.


I guess grown adults communicate with shoving.

You come across as incredibly self absorbed to the point where you can't even consider anyone could possibly function differently from you ,despite a literal thread full of people thinking differently from you. The hypocrisy in every single one of your comments is ridiculous and its clear you have no intention to ever consider what anyone else thinks because you are right and that is that.

It is _not_ healthy, i know this, i've been there, then i grew up and learnt that my perspective isn't the only perspective. I suggest you take the same approach otherwise you might think you're an amazing person and the best of the best, but everyone else will just see you as an asshole that hit a woman much, much younger than him.

None of this is meant to be insulting, its all to hope you can actually come outside of yourself for a brief moment and consider that your opinion isn't fact, and that other people do hold value, equal to your own, and accepting this will clear up a lot of your contradictory thoughts and hell, it might actually make you happier.

Other than that though, i'm agreeing @Whatexists on the point that this is pointless if you're not willing to take anything anyone else says on board. If you are willing to be more open minded i'm open to discussing always, but you can't discuss with ignorance. You have no duty to take on what others are saying, but its what cool people do.


----------



## Perlanthesis

Whatexists said:


> Yeah, I don't think he's ever going to be convinced of anything, and I also don't think that arguing with him is going to do anyone any good.


Yep, this is why I posted a long page of arguments and he posted a heavy amount of rebuttal and I just gave up. Sometimes people just can't be convinced of a different viewpoint otherwise. I rather give advice to people who are receptive and will actually listen to me without subtly putting people down. Many people have tried in this thread to make a point to him regarding this incident and I applaud 👏them for that. I just don't have the mental capacity or energy to continue an argument with someone who can not be receptive and respectful of other people's perspectives.


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> Yep, this is why I posted a long page of arguments and he posted a heavy amount of rebuttal and I gave up. Sometimes people just can't be convinced of a different viewpoint otherwise. I rather give advice to people who are receptive and will actually listen to me without subtly putting me down.


If only everyone thought like this. Like, not everything is an affront and different perspectives are the best. And insults, veiled or not, arent constructive at all.

Some things arent all insults thoguh and the medium we use can make realising this tough, but, attitude plays into it too and there's a difference between accidently sniping someone and then saying "my bad" and repeatedly doing it, even if you are unaware.

Constructive vs Destructive, and Russian constructivism is the best way to talk about things #artjoke


----------



## theablekingathelstan

JBMan said:


> You realise your first sentence means the employee had no reason to move out of your way right? You're not _that _important.
> 
> Also I live in the UK too so your stereotypical assumptions fail here. You make a lot of judgements for someone who complains people assume things about you.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that your argument is that we should judge society by averages, but also that you yourself shouldnt have those averages applied to you. You hold no responsibility here, you are the victim of a vicious slight against you as a person, nobody is capable of mistakes, *nobody*.
> 
> Except you though because you were carrying food. You *know* that you had no ill intent. you also *know *everyone elses intent.
> 
> People can be arrogant and vulnerable. You being in a place of vulnerability doesn't make your assumptions or actions any less arrogant. And i pity you if your spouse or friend makes an innocent mistake and you stab them because that's how you handle problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent you specifically against healthcare professionals and their judgements? _Especially_ those who deal with how we think? Hmmmm?
> 
> The doctor can also tell you that there's a million variations on a cold and that their job is not covered by blanket statements but by individual patient needs. You know, because people are different. Either way both of these quotes dont have anything to back them up.* Find me an exact study showing humans have 100% spatial awareness at all times and i'll entertain the idea*, but just because you, the man people bump into, has never been bumped into, say so? No thank.




_Anyways_ i read an interesting quote on here i agreed with but then:



I guess grown adults communicate with shoving.

You come across as incredibly self absorbed to the point where you can't even consider anyone could possibly function differently from you ,despite a literal thread full of people thinking differently from you. The hypocrisy in every single one of your comments is ridiculous and its clear you have no intention to ever consider what anyone else thinks because you are right and that is that.

It is _not_ healthy, i know this, i've been there, then i grew up and learnt that my perspective isn't the only perspective. I suggest you take the same approach otherwise you might think you're an amazing person and the best of the best, but everyone else will just see you as an asshole that hit a woman much, much younger than him.

None of this is meant to be insulting, its all to hope you can actually come outside of yourself for a brief moment and consider that your opinion isn't fact, and that other people do hold value, equal to your own, and accepting this will clear up a lot of your contradictory thoughts and hell, it might actually make you happier.

Other than that though, i'm agreeing @Whatexists on the point that this is pointless if you're not willing to take anything anyone else says on board. If you are willing to be more open minded i'm open to discussing always, but you can't discuss with ignorance. You have no duty to take on what others are saying, but its what cool people do.
[/QUOTE]

I never stated that my opinion is fact. And many people have contradictory thoughts. What makes me that different to all others?
Personally, I would see what the issue was. Maybe the man had a reason to push the woman down. Maybe she was attacking him.
And yes, people don't just demand others move. It's why the custom "excuse me" exists. You also have grossly misread my points. I did say that I was carrying food, and yes, it is acceptable to move around people who lack manoeuvrability. It's also common sense to do such - which you seemingly dispute. I'm British too, and generally speaking our society isn't gruff like your mid-Westerners are. Most here would consider you the "asshole" if you didn't account for a person carrying a load, or was disabled, or some such. I just don't tolerate, nor should anybody else, having their food knocked down. So apparently I'm such a bad person, but value respect? And yes, I've said bad things about medical professionals. I've stated my reasons as to why, and they aren't really pertinent here. There is a concept, perhaps outdated maybe, of British politeness. And knocking down somebody's food isn't polite, especially if a person is in a service position. IMHO at least I would say a person in a more vulnerable position is the victim and the more able one the perpetrator - I don't care about the scenario involved. But you apparently think you can knock down old ladies on zimmerframes if they're walking slowly on a path. Good for you, sir. I hope you would enjoy being at Her Majesty's Pleasure. I doubt in many cultures, this is acceptable nor normal.

And I admit I'm a hypocrite. Everybody is on some level. It's human - I'm sure you've made many posts here that always congruent. Can you then ever call me out on my hypocrisy, or just accept it as a natural failing? I don't think what I've done though is hypocritical. I just said that I reacted when somebody knocked over my food. That's unacceptable, considering you're so socially above me and have more insight than I do. And yes, what ill-intent is there in carrying food? Carrying food to harm others? lol. Your points are a bit nonsensical.

As for amazing person, I just think I'm at others' level. and not really better than anybody else. Hence why I don't like it when the social norm is breached, and apparently it's wrong for me to respond negatively when somebody knocks over my food. You seem to think this is acceptable conduct. I'm not even stating anything wrong. It's not acceptable conduct. I like it how you assume others must take in your points. I guess I'm being "oppressive" now - but then if I meet somebody and don't shake their hand as customary, then they can offended that I haven't followed custom, or I can "free" and individual as you claim.

I think the issue here is that:


apparently I'm "lesser than" based on your inner reasoning
I cannot apparently stand up for myself
so because of you and others' logic here, you don't like it when you're called out for your thoughts despite claiming purity (hypocrisy as we all are)
you possibly act in an uncouth manner towards others, and somebody highlighting an instance of this triggers you. Well, people don't fear, nor shouldn't. I guess more oppressive "rules and norms".

I'm merely disagreeing with you, sir, that's all. I don't see why it matters, since nobody has to agree with another person, ever. More oppressive "rules".....

And I like how you dig up my posts from unrelated places here. lol. I generally don't give a damn about you, or what you post.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Perlanthesis said:


> Yep, this is why I posted a long page of arguments and he posted a heavy amount of rebuttal and I just gave up. Sometimes people just can't be convinced of a different viewpoint otherwise. I rather give advice to people who are receptive and will actually listen to me without subtly putting people down. Many people have tried in this thread to make a point to him regarding this incident and I applaud 👏them for that. I just don't have the mental capacity or energy to continue an argument with someone who can not be receptive and respectful of other people's perspectives.


I disagreed with you. That's not the same as disagreeing with others' perspectives.


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> If only everyone thought like this. Like, not everything is an affront and different perspectives are the best. And insults, veiled or not, arent constructive at all.
> 
> Some things arent all insults thoguh and the medium we use can make realising this tough, but, attitude plays into it too and there's a difference between accidently sniping someone and then saying "my bad" and repeatedly doing it, even if you are unaware.
> 
> Constructive vs Destructive, and Russian constructivism is the best way to talk about things #artjoke


Your like was quick. I was literally in the middle of editing my comment and you came out nowhere like a warm bolt of lightning in the middle of a thunderstorm. Thank you for the like by the ways.

I personally find myself as a pretty open minded person and that is not to say I don't find myself being critical and judgy of other people and myself. I find that I should first reflect on myself being judging other people. This definitely puts things into a clearer perspective sometimes because I take the time to sort out my own thoughts and perspective before placing my judgement on them.

My sister is a perfect example of your insult comment. My family may have inadvertedly insulted her too much and she has since grown bitter and resentful of us. I have tried to give her compliments but she dismisses them and takes them as insults.
A decent amount of insult should also come with a decent amount of compliments or at least nicer words. Nobody likes to hear themselves be insulted twenty-four seven. This is why when I give advice I also try to set clear boundaries. I first inform people that I'm not insulting them when I say harsher words and then attempt to view and take into consideration all perspectives of a situation before saying anything. Maybe this is why my comments are always so long? I can't help it I have a lot to say which is ironic since I don't talk half as much in real life.

I appreciate when people actually take the time to write out a long posts because I myself understand how much time and thought it takes to sort out your thought and actually write out words that make perfect or at least partial sense to back up these thoughts. 

#Appreciatelongwordsbecausetheytaketime&thought


----------



## JBMan

Yep, done here.

Thankyou for admitting you're a hypocrite though, of all things in this thread you have said and done,that is the one thing you did deserving of respect. Assault though? Nah bro.

I hope that in future you get better at people, i genuinely do, for your sake and theirs, but otherwise, i'm just gonna put this star wars meme here because whilst i hate not being constructive, i also hate wasting time.










EDIT @Perlanthesis i hope that like was fast too! you are a wise old soul and i'm going to send you a message cause you seem cool and talking here would be contextually silly


----------



## theablekingathelstan

JBMan said:


> Yep, done here.
> 
> Thankyou for admitting you're a hypocrite though, of all things in this thread you have said and done,that is the one thing you did deserving of respect. Assault though? Nah bro.
> 
> I hope that in future you get better at people, i genuinely do, for your sake and theirs, but otherwise, i'm just gonna put this star wars meme here because whilst i hate not being constructive, i also hate wasting time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT @Perlanthesis i hope that like was fast too! you are a wise old soul and i'm going to send you a message cause you seem cool and talking here would be contextually silly


Says the guy who is apparently smarter but then doesn't get hypocrisy in people? and yes, you've admitted you support uncouth conduct, so that's fine.


----------



## JBMan

theablekingathelstan said:


> Says the guy who is apparently smarter but then doesn't get hypocrisy in people? and yes, you've admitted you support uncouth conduct, so that's fine.


I never once said i was smarter and when people ask i openly admit i'm a moron and i am just good at talking my way around points to make myself seem smart. I also acknowledged the hypocrisy of people and complimented you on acknowledging it. But feel free to tell me more about what i think 

Also no i didn't admit i supported your conduct please *treat me with the respect i deserve, read what i say, stop changing my words with the intent to change how i appear to others, or i will hurt you.*










PS. i said i was done, i hope you realise i meant done trying to speak to you on a human level, now i'm totally on board stooping to yours!

The curse of being an environmentalist and thinking even trolls deserve to eat </3

EDIT: AH NO, STOP DOING THAT ME!

Sorry i can't help it i get dragged into things i'm trying to sop but im not gonna reply anymore i promise! This isn't healthy and neither of s should indulge in it, lets move on and learn to #lovenotshove <3


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Whatexists said:


> Yeah, I don't think he's ever going to be convinced of anything, and I also don't think that arguing with him is going to do anyone any good.


Lol. That's basically what I've been saying all along!


----------



## theablekingathelstan

JBMan said:


> I never once said i was smarter and when people ask i openly admit i'm a moron and i am just good at talking my way around points to make myself seem smart. I also acknowledged the hypocrisy of people and complimented you on acknowledging it. But feel free to tell me more about what i think
> 
> Also no i didn't admit i supported your conduct please *treat me with the respect i deserve, read what i say, stop changing my words with the intent to change how i appear to others, or i will hurt you.*
> 
> View attachment 870235
> 
> 
> PS. i said i was done, i hope you realise i meant done trying to speak to you on a human level, now i'm totally on board stooping to yours!
> 
> The curse of being an environmentalist and thinking even trolls deserve to eat </3
> 
> EDIT: AH NO, STOP DOING THAT ME!
> 
> Sorry i can't help it i get dragged into things i'm trying to sop but im not gonna reply anymore i promise! This isn't healthy and neither of s should indulge in it, lets move on and learn to #lovenotshove <3


lol. "human level"? practically every point you've ever made to me here has been condescending, based on some hyper-subjective point of superiority, or some "norm" of how the world operates. Well, a "norm" of life is people don't have to take others on. And you're now threatening to hurt me,. hahahahahaa. Why, because I called you out? Sorry, sir, I don't know you. For some ADULT, you have a pretty weird engagement. Not all other ADULTS do and should fear you. Again, more of your inner-subjectivity coming to the fore.
But then I see you get agitated if others challenge you. People can challenge you. I think you possibly shoot people who do. Good for you, since it's how most ADULTS engage in the world. I hold the right to be gruff with people I don't know, and don't care if it violates somebody's hyper-relative engagement "norms". I don't know you, so you shbou;d take your "superior life skills/awareness" and cope with it. Though I've probably uncovered a weakness of yours, and thus know how to exploit it.

The fact you make these assumptions that I'm a troll, when I've just challenged you. Your friends here will defend you, but apparently they're all "socially wise" too.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Perlanthesis said:


> Your like was quick. I was literally in the middle of editing my comment and you came out nowhere like a warm bolt of lightning in the middle of a thunderstorm. Thank you for the like by the ways.
> 
> I personally find myself as a pretty open minded person and that is not to say I don't find myself being critical and judgy of other people and myself. I find that I should first reflect on myself being judging other people. This definitely puts things into a clearer perspective sometimes because I take the time to sort out my own thoughts and perspective before placing my judgement on them.
> 
> My sister is a perfect example of your insult comment. My family may have inadvertedly insulted her too much and she has since grown bitter and resentful of us. I have tried to give her compliments but she dismisses them and takes them as insults.
> A decent amount of insult should also come with a decent amount of compliments or at least nicer words. Nobody likes to hear themselves be insulted twenty-four seven. This is why when I give advice I also try to set clear boundaries. I first inform people that I'm not insulting them when I say harsher words and then attempt to view and take into consideration all perspectives of a situation before saying anything. Maybe this is why my comments are always so long? I can't help it I have a lot to say which is ironic since I don't talk half as much in real life.
> 
> I appreciate when people actually take the time to write out a long posts because I myself understand how much time and thought it takes to sort out your thought and actually write out words that make perfect or at least partial sense to back up these thoughts.
> 
> #Appreciatelongwordsbecausetheytaketime&thought


So you're so life-competent, but then you bully your sister, and then victim-blame her? You're never wrong and assume subjectively that you're always right? OK.


----------



## JBMan

theablekingathelstan said:


> lol. "human level"? practically every point you've ever made to me here has been condescending, based on some hyper-subjective point of superiority, or some "norm" of how the world operates. Well, a "norm" of life is people don't have to take others on. And you're now threatening to hurt me,. hahahahahaa. Why, because I called you out? Sorry, sir, I don't know you. For some ADULT, you have a pretty weird engagement. Not all other ADULTS do and should fear you. Again, more of your inner-subjectivity coming to the fore.
> But then I see you get agitated if others challenge you. People can challenge you. I think you possibly shoot people who do. Good for you, since it's how most ADULTS engage in the world. I hold the right to be gruff with people I don't know, and don't care if it violates somebody's hyper-relative engagement "norms". I don't know you, so you shbou;d take your "superior life skills/awareness" and cope with it. Though I've probably uncovered a weakness of yours, and thus know how to exploit it.
> 
> The fact you make these assumptions that I'm a troll, when I've just challenged you. Your friends here will defend you, but apparently they're all "socially wise" too.


Sorry one second i need to laugh for about an hour.

Re-read my comment where i point out im using your logic. the bolded part was literally me saying a condensed version of your logic in a single statement, i did clarify it like, three times though so i can see why you might struggle.

To help:

I. I took your lack of response as an intentional slight.
2. I also assumed it was a huge lack of respect that i demanded i was owed.
3. I stated _your _intent.
4. I threatened your slight against me with physical force.

This response you've typed? Use it to reply to every response you've made on this thread.

Congratulations, you're no longer just a troll, you're now... An amusing troll!

I'm going back to laughing at the blatant ridiculousness of what just happened, thankyou for making my day <3

EDIT: It would be just _awesome_ by the way, though, if you managed to take this and realise why people are saying you're in the wrong, based on your own arguments, it would show such a huge level of self-awareness, you got this!


----------



## theablekingathelstan

JBMan said:


> Sorry one second i need to laugh for about an hour.
> 
> Re-read my comment where i point out im using your logic. the bolded part was literally me saying a condensed version of your logic in a single statement, i did clarify it like, three times though so i can see why you might struggle.
> 
> To help:
> 
> I. I took your lack of response as an intentional slight.
> 2. I also assumed it was a huge lack of respect that i demanded i was owed.
> 3. I stated _your _intent.
> 4. I threatened your slight against me with physical force.
> 
> This response you've typed? Use it to reply to every response you've made on this thread.
> 
> Congratulations, you're no longer just a troll, you're now... An amusing troll!
> 
> I'm going back to laughing at the blatant ridiculousness of what just happened, thankyou for making my day <3


I don't agree. I've merely disagreed with you. The fact for a wise man who thinks everybody fears him and knows the full extent of human discourse in every event uses violence when a person disagrees with him, is pretty funny and telling. as is assuming you're always right in every scenario, ever. It's fully normal that every 50-something as yourself has these traits, but that's funny. It's further funny if you assume you're owed time by other adults. I await you on the news that you shot or slapped people for not "acknowledging you".


----------



## JBMan

theablekingathelstan said:


> I don't agree. I've merely disagreed with you. The fact for a wise man who thinks everybody fears him and knows the full extent of human discourse in every event uses violence when a person disagrees with him, is pretty funny and telling. as is assuming you're always right in every scenario, ever. It's fully normal that every 50-something as yourself has these traits, but that's funny. It's further funny if you assume you're owed time by other adults. I await you on the news that you shot or slapped people for not "acknowledging you".


I'm not 50 anything but nice try. I'm also not American remember. I also don't assume i'm right. I also dont think anyone fears me. I mean, i dont think i'm owed time but i fully expect if i'm on a website revolving aroudn discussion and words on a screen that the person on the other end might read the post i make before replying, weird right?

You replied fast so i guess you missed my edit, which is a shame. Like for reals, just look at this:



theablekingathelstan said:


> In hindsight, this is pretty funny, but then this happened about a year ago pre-lockdown.
> 
> I was in McDonald's at mid-afternoon on a weekday and after I ordered I went to sit down a worker just walked into me and made me drop my food. There were some other people there, and they started chuckling. It's clear this person had an intention to just mess with me since she despised me. To be fair, I didn't care what she thought of me - so I just shoved her down and she looked shocked. I had spent £10 on food and it was wasted since some McDs worker thought she was "superior" to me and violated basic tenets of customer service principles.
> And she didn't apologise - so I just berated me and left. Her colleagues and co-workers were asking her if she was OK - OK, so a person who is giving McDs revenue isn't worthy of attention, but she is when she was at fault (and she looked about 25 so should be socially aware enough). I sent a complaint to the head office and they sent me some free token but whatever. I haven't been into that branch since and would never hope to. They're all retards who enable bad behaviour and think they're above life. I think me being/acting normal offended her, since she's only used to some hunks doing that and thinks it's their level only. I don't care - i do as i please and don't believe in levels.





theablekingathelstan said:


> lol. "acting normal"? practically every thing you did to her was condescending, based on some hyper-subjective point of superiority, or some "norm" of how the world operates. Well, a "norm" of life is people don't have to take others on. And you're now bragging about hurting her,. hahahahahaa. Why, because she bumped into you? Sorry, sir, I don't know you. For some ADULT, you have a pretty weird engagement. Not all other ADULTS do and should fear you. Again, more of your inner-subjectivity coming to the fore.
> But then I see you get agitated if others challenge you. People can challenge you. I think you possibly shoot people who do. Good for you, since it's how most ADULTS engage in the world. I hold the right to be gruff with people I don't know, and don't care if it violates somebody's hyper-relative engagement "norms". I don't know you, so you shbou;d take your "superior life skills/awareness" and cope with it. Though I've probably uncovered a weakness of yours, and thus know how to exploit it.
> 
> The fact you make these assumptions that I'm a troll, when I've just challenged you. Your friends here will defend you, but apparently you're "socially wise" too.


I changed a few words(mostly you's to hers, etc) and some parts are contextual but pretty much fit, but it amuses me, i might actually just respond to you by quoting you from now on.


----------



## theablekingathelstan

Well, I don't see why your perception here is any more valuable nor valid than mine. You accuse me of being obstinate. I've just disagreed with you. I don't HAVE to agree with you.
You have used language not even pertinent to the point at hand, as an attempt to rile me up and gain "supremacy" and you use your supposed innate bastard personality to justify this. This doesn't hurt me, it amuses me since you're some stranger and I just give it back. Moreover, it's further amusing to see you react badly to your initiated actions when they're a stranger and don't owe you anything. It's odd energy to place on a message board of people you don't know and haven't met, and it must show more of your inner psychology/dialogue. 
But that's fine, we can spend time insulting each other, but then find another sap to "online manipulate".


----------



## JBMan

theablekingathelstan said:


> Well, I don't see why your perception here is any more valuable nor valid than mine. You accuse me of being obstinate. I've just disagreed with you. I don't HAVE to agree with you.
> You have used language not even pertinent to the point at hand, as an attempt to rile me up and gain "supremacy" and you use your supposed innate bastard personality to justify this. This doesn't hurt me, it amuses me since you're some stranger and I just give it back. Moreover, it's further amusing to see you react badly to your initiated actions when they're a stranger and don't owe you anything. It's odd energy to place on a message board of people you don't know and haven't met, and it must show more of your inner psychology/dialogue.
> But that's fine, we can spend time insulting each other, but then find another sap to "online manipulate".


Honestly, just, re-read this its the best response i have for you right now.

I'm gonna start calling you Osmium by the way! Btw Osmium, i know you're worried but i'm not angry at you at all, I think you misunderstood. The angry parts were me _imitating you, _so this perceived person you're now attacking was a caricature of yourself. This is actually the opposite of frustrating to me, its highly amusing.

Honestly thankyou i was having a pretty shitty day, and this made it so much better, just... I dont like hypocrisy but when cartoon characters embrace extreme traits we hate, its not annoying its entertainment. So thankyou for the entertainment


----------



## Perlanthesis

theablekingathelstan said:


> So you're so life-competent, but then you bully your sister, and then victim-blame her? You're never wrong and assume subjectively that you're always right? OK.


I never claimed to be life competent. Nobody can be entirely competent in one area and not lack in another. In fact, I would say I'm a hot mess evident by a lot of my post actually highlighting my humiliating experiences (trust me there is a lot of those).

My situation with my sister and my family is complicated and toxic. You are not a participant nor know the full situation so I would appreciate if you don't make assumptions first.

I don't bully my sister but she has been bullied before in middle school (verbal and physical assault) and that led to her being more suspicious and resentful of people. This was before the whole drama with my family started so she was already in a fragile mindset and after years of insults later she cracked and retaliated and bought me into the crossfire. She rants, yells at me about our parents a lot, and blames me for being not competent enough to help with her work and back up her arguments. I've taken to hiding out in my room to escape her terrorization.

I'm myself was a bystander unsure of my positions and what actions that I should take. She has occasionally blamed me for not defending her but my word are inefficient and not effective to my parents when I do try to defend her. They just ignore me because I'm both the youngest and they view me as incompetent so my opinion would "of course" not have much merit.

My parents are of the heirachial mindset that the younger generation should respect there elders but the problem is they don't respect us. It's harder for us to find ourselves respecting people that don't value our worth and opinions. I'm still young and ocassionally wrong about a lot of things. I'm not always right despite the fact I sound like I know what I'm talking about. Nobody can take their opinions and say it is a fact written as the law.

You sir, are a hypocrite if you assume I always think I'm right. Have you ever had moments where you, back down, think and admit that you are wrong and have made mistakes before? If you have good for you
because you can regret and understand where you went wrong so you through self realization you understand yourself and how you can improve yourself.

If you haven't you need to revisit some of your old memories because no one is always right and 100% perfect. Don't tell me you are because I will not believe it either way. Perfection is subjective according to whose perception it is from. You may think your perfect but other people can find a thousand negative words to describe you with. The perfect example is this thread. You think your actions are justifiable but there will always because numerous other people that will find that your actions abhorrent and find ways to make you understand their sense of right and wrong whether it is actually right or wrong is another story.


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> I never claimed to be life competent. Nobody can be entirely competent in one area and not lack in another. In fact, I would say I'm a hot mess evident by a lot of my post actually highlighting my humiliating experiences (trust me there is a lot of those).
> 
> My situation with my sister and my family is complicated and toxic. You are not a participant nor know the full situation so I would appreciate if you don't make assumptions first.
> 
> I don't bully my sister but she has been bullied before in middle school (verbal and physical assault) and that led to her being more suspicious and resentful of people. This was before the whole drama with my family started so she was already in a fragile mindset and after years of insults later she cracked and retaliated and bought me into the crossfire. She rants, yells at me about our parents a lot, and blames me for being not competent enough to help with her work and back up her arguments. I've taken to hiding out in my room to escape her terrorization.
> 
> I'm myself was a bystander unsure of my positions and what actions that I should take. She has occasionally blamed me for not defending her but my word are inefficient and not effective to my parents when I do try to defend her. They just ignore me because I'm both the youngest and they view me as incompetent so my opinion would "of course" not have much merit.


Dude did you ever try just, idk pushing her down the stairs or something?

Not for your benefit but other people(thinly veiled? no we all know who ) struggle with this so *yes this was a sarcastic comment*


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> Dude did you ever try just, idk pushing her down the stairs or something?
> 
> Not for your benefit but other people(thinly veiled? no we all know who ) struggle with this so *yes this was a sarcastic comment*


No but there was a brief period of playful robberies. This include me stealing something from her room and using it for a few weeks. She inevitably comes back to my room, takes a few days to notice her item, and takes it back while the cycle repeats again. Let me tell you I was risking my life (sarcasm included) going into her deathtrap of a room. She never cleaned her room and their was either lucky for me piles of dirty clothes everywhere or not so lucky for me nails and dangerous tools of destruction lying everywhere. I once went in and came back out with a bug bite the size of Texas, seriously, her room is a natural breeding ground for insects. 🕷

I got extremely good at thievery from practicing in her room to the point where she was sleeping and I'd creep over and steal three items and she never even knew I was there. 🦝

That was how we communicated for the first few years of our life before we moved on to text messages.


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> No but there was a brief period of playful robberies. This include me stealing something from her room and using it for a few weeks. She inevitably comes back to my room, takes a few days to notice her item and takes it back. Let me tell you I was risking my life (sarcasm included) going into her deathtrap of a room. She never cleaned her room and their was either lucky for me piles of dirty clothes everywhere or not so lucky for me nails and dangerous tools of destruction lying everywhere. I once went in and came back out with a bug bite the size of Texas, her room is a natural breeding ground for insects. That was how we communicated for the first few years of our life before we moved on to text messages.


Oh then i have good news, that bug bite was intentional and you are well within your right to hurt her ;P

I relate though, i have a shitty relatinship with my younger brother, different reasons, and there are days it would be easier to just punch the guy, but, its easier in the moment and doesnt actually help resolve the situation at all.

Usually its either, hash it out quickly(like for reals, one or two comments then boom, done), ignore it til it simmers down then talk it out, or acknowledge either one of us is being ridiculous and we agree to act like grown ups and move on. I dont see why people struggle with the concept of just talking these days.


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> Oh then i have good news, that bug bite was intentional and you are well within your right to hurt her ;P
> 
> I relate though, i have a shitty relatinship with my younger brother, different reasons, and there are days it would be easier to just punch the guy, but, its easier in the moment and doesnt actually help resolve the situation at all.
> 
> Usually its either, hash it out quickly(like for reals, one or two comments then boom, done), ignore it til it simmers down then talk it out, or acknowledge either one of us is being ridiculous and we agree to act like grown ups and move on. I dont see why people struggle with the concept of just talking these days.


Oh, well. I always viewed my relationship with my sister as playful if not a bit violent.

We did not talk like grown-ups. 🐈
It was cat fight time over every little issue.
I may have been tiny and she may have been a foot taller but I was fiery and aggressive. She had the bite marks, faded scars on her nose, and the bald patch (she was already losing hair) to prove it. If you wanted to go to war with me then be prepared for casualties.

We find it easier to communicate over text since our expressions and tones don't carry over. We tend to misunderstand each other a lot through perceived emotions from facial expression and the tones from our voice which don't always lead to the right assumptions. Just talking to each other bought so much misconceptions and we didn't deal with it well.


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> Oh, well. I always viewed my relationship with my sister as playful if not a bit violent.
> 
> We did not talk like grown-ups. 🐈
> It was cat fight time over every little issue.
> I may have been tiny and she may have been a foot taller but I was fiery and aggressive. She had the bite marks, faded scars on her nose, and the bald patch (she was already losing hair) to prove it.
> 
> We find it easier to communicate over text since our expressions and tones don't carry over. We tend to misunderstand each other a lot through perceived emotions from facial expression and the tones from our voice which don't always lead to the right assumptions.


Honestly this sounds like great sitcom/romcom material with a few tweaks. Two people who have so much in common and they love each other dearly, but then, the minute they're in the same room theres a misunderstanding and they literally tear each others hair out.

Not to imply your life is hilarious, but it's always fun to see the lighter side of dark pasts right?


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> Honestly this sounds like great sitcom/romcom material with a few tweaks. Two people who have so much in common and they love each other dearly, but then, the minute they're in the same room theres a misunderstanding and they literally tear each others hair out.
> 
> Not to imply your life is hilarious, but it's always fun to see the lighter side of dark pasts right?


Yep, we always use to joke if she wasn't my sister and a women we would have been in a love/hate relationship. 🖤

I think we would have lasted for like..what...a week at best. 🏳


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> Yep, we always use to joke if she wasn't my sister and a women we would have been in a love/hate relationship. 🖤
> 
> I think we would have lasted for like..what...a week at best. 🏳


Can we change this topic to something with a point now, like discussing this hypothetical relationship?

Like, it'd be like hancock but instead of being a good first half of a superhero movie about a couple that gets stronger next to each other, it'd be a good last half of a movie with everything devolving into more and more chaos or something 

Would the week have ended with a break up or a fire?


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> Can we change this topic to something with a point now, like discussing this hypothetical relationship?
> 
> Like, it'd be like hancock but instead of being a good first half of a superhero movie about a couple that gets stronger next to each other, it'd be a good last half of a movie with everything devolving into more and more chaos or something
> 
> Would the week have ended with a break up or a fire?


Neither, we'd both too stubbornly competitive to break up until the third sequel. It's just be more and more chao each episode. This week I accidentally burnt the house down from forgetting to turn off the stove. Since I'm living with my significant other we have to go house shopping and we both can't decide where to live. She wants to live in the city and enjoy an urban and chic lifestyle. I try to convince her to move to the country to relax even though we both are hopeless at physical labour. We get into a literal fight with the nails out and the real estate agent has ran away in fear. Will they live together or apart! Is there an nearby break up on the horizon? Find out next time on My Sister is My Worst Romance (working title).


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> Neither, we'd both too stubbornly competitive to break up until the third sequel. It's just be more and more chao each episode. This week I accidentally burnt the house down from forgetting to turn off the stove. Since I'm living with my significant other we have to go house shopping and we both can't decide where to live. She wants to live in the city and enjoy an urban and chic lifestyle. I try to convince her to move to the country to relax even though we both are hopeless at physical labour. We get into a literal fight with the nails out and the real estate agent has ran away in fear. Will they live together or apart! Is there an nearby break up on the horizon? Find out next time on My Sister is My Worst Romance (working title).


Do you need a comical sidekick character with a catchphrase like "Well y'know what they say about incest _WAH WAAAAAAAH_" because i am available. I do have a contingency though that if my character becomes popular i want him to commit suicide because its a bold move nobody ever makes ;(

PS i'm also _very_ good at starting fires.


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> Do you need a comical sidekick character with a catchphrase like "Well y'know what they say about incest _WAH WAAAAAAAH_" because i am available. I do have a contingency though that if my character becomes popular i want him to commit suicide because its a bold move nobody ever makes ;(
> 
> PS i'm also _very_ good at starting fires.


Depends on if you pass the audition.

We have strict requirement for side characters. If you do our screenwriter is already working on the scene where you burn yourself to death. This is a dark comedy after all. 

If your character becomes popular enough you are required to come back and cameo as a ghoul during the holiday specials of MSIMWR in between the twenty sequels we are producing. It is written in the contract where you will sign in blood.


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> Depends on if you pass the audition.
> 
> We have strict requirement for side characters. If you do our screenwriter is already working on the scene where you burn yourself to death. This is a dark comedy after all.
> 
> If your character becomes popular enough you are required to come back and cameo as a ghoul during the holiday specials of MSIMWR in between the twenty sequels we are producing. It is written in the contract where you will sign in blood.


I'm pretty method and have set myself on fire like, 5 times so i have prior experience, i'll totally d it at the audition no worries!

I do have to ask ,are we using the loose term ghoul or the specific term ghoul , because i'm down with digging up buried bodies for dinner.

Y'know... For.. For comedy?


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> I'm pretty method and have set myself on fire like, 5 times so i have prior experience, i'll totally d it at the audition no worries!
> 
> I do have to ask ,are we using the loose term ghoul or the specific term ghoul , because i'm down with digging up buried bodies for dinner.
> 
> Y'know... For.. For comedy?


Good first impression.

We look favorable on enthusiastic method actors. By ghouls we mean everything. You'll be a foreign Tokyo Ghoul..wait...that's trademarked...we almost got sued. Whew, we'll discuss copyright issues later.

Here is you character description.
Sorry, we took so long we were reviewing the script with the screenwriter and producer. Feel free to express your opinions and add extra changes If needed. 

You'll be a "foreign" ghoul who when alive was here on vacation "unfortunately" met a very strange couple on a yacht party. You guys hit it off and become best friends in a few hours. Though you still find their actions very strange. You later find out they're siblings and use this information to blackmail them or you would inform the world of their relationship. They listen to you at first but find you more and more annoying in the end with your fake comedic persona. In the end they team up to stage an accidental murder. The couple invites you to their house for a party and put sleeping pills in your drink. Next thing you know everything is smoke and flames and you're dead. Thus your new life as a ghoul consists of rummaging near grave sites for corpses and attacking humans for meat. Bit by bit you recover your memories and enact revenge on those who murdered you. 

Note: You enact your revenge on holidays only because that is the only time you can possess people. The other times you just haunt and try to kill people for sport.


----------



## JBMan

I'm down with it all but there's one word missing, "clumsy". Nothing funnier than a clumsy half dead falling apart body trying to enact a very slow revenge process "Ah ge ew!" "What?" "AH GE EW!" "WHAT?" "He doesnt have a jaw come on be fair" as he slowly hops forward on his one functioning leg.

Also instead of being a Tokyo Ghoul can i be a Dragon Ball Z Ghoul? Similar concept entirely but it comes with more brand recognition.


----------



## Perlanthesis

JBMan said:


> I'm down with it all but there's one word missing, "clumsy". Nothing funnier than a clumsy half dead falling apart body trying to enact a very slow revenge process "Ah ge ew!" "What?" "AH GE EW!" "WHAT?" "He doesnt have a jaw come on be fair" as he slowly hops forward on his one functioning leg.
> 
> Also instead of being a Tokyo Ghoul can i be a Dragon Ball Z Ghoul? Similar concept entirely but it comes with more brand recognition.


You can be a dragon ball * ghoul as long as you change up the title a bit. We are a respectable agency that doesn't copy other and hopes not to get sued if we accidentally do.


----------



## JBMan

Perlanthesis said:


> You can be a dragon ball * ghoul as long as you change up the title a bit. We are a respectable agency that doesn't copy other and hopes not to get sued if we accidentally do.


Can we not follow doujinshi rules and say its a NEVERMIND DRAGON GHOUL Z DUH


----------

